# Freight mover ?



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

I am back.. I am looking for better and cheap Freight mover from Florida.. Orlando, Florida to Azores island (Moving to Portugal will be much later at least a year because of our families are in Azores for now, lol).

Cheers!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

TSA are a specialist mover with good contacts TSA - Mudanas - Lisboa - Porto - Coimbra - Leiria - Empresas de Mudancas internacionais


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi.. No, I am looking for one in Orlando Florida for shipping our things on the ocean because I think its cheap than flying with our things. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

He looks after both ends, whether he's moving people from Portugal or from elsewhere to Portugal, if you want Orlando then thats where you should be making enquiries


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah.. 

By the way, I checked at the Google but I am not sure what to look at and to trust. That's the problem.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah.. 

By the way, I checked at the Google but I am not sure what to look at and to trust. That's the problem.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Same with any service, you need to go by recommendation or some sort of industry code/organization


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

I will ask around here in Orlando. Maybe someone right here on expat can recommend ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

if your lucky but how do you rate your chances of finding an expat American who has moved from Orlando to the Azores, if nothing else contact TSA he is extremely knowlegeable, helpful, replies to enquiries and speaks English and has contacts worldwide


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Good idea. Why not ? It will save my time. Thanks!


----------



## adamvagley (Apr 10, 2011)

It may be too late but there are several big int'l moving companies with offices in/near Orlando:
-Beltmann Relcation Group
-Corstjens Worldwide Relocation Group
-La Rosa del Monte Worldwide Movers
-McCollister's Transportation Group
-New World Vanlines


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

adamvagley said:


> It may be too late but there are several big int'l moving companies with offices in/near Orlando:
> -Beltmann Relcation Group
> -Corstjens Worldwide Relocation Group
> -La Rosa del Monte Worldwide Movers
> ...


Its not too late. We are planning for next year. So that's why I make a note of everything. 

Are those legits and safe ?


----------



## adamvagley (Apr 10, 2011)

bearmon2010 said:


> Its not too late. We are planning for next year. So that's why I make a note of everything.
> 
> Are those legits and safe ?


With the exception of Corstjens, which is based in Europe, all are members of AMSA, the American Moving Association. La Rosa del Monte and Corstjens are also FIDI members. FIDI is an association of international movers and membership requires an extensive annual audit to make sure movers are meeting FIDI standards. Neither of these things guarantee everything will go smoothly, but they're good indicators that they're not fly-by-night movers who will try to rip you off. I personally know how frustrating it can be to find reputable movers 

I've used Schumacher (to move to Australia from NYC) and Graebel (from Australia to LA). Neither has offices in Orlando, but they might be worth getting quotes from as well as I had good experiences with them (though in both cases my shipment arrived over 4 weeks late).

Also, you may already know this, but it's a good idea to have the company do an in-home visual survey of what you're shipping.


----------



## adamvagley (Apr 10, 2011)

And kudos on the advance planning! Just be aware that if you do get quotes soon, most moving companies will only honor the quote for 30 days unless a down payment is made.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Understood. Thanks. I will keep them for next year when we are ready to move.

By the way, congratulations on your moving to Australia from USA. We loved Australia too but we prefer Portugal for our culture. If we are an American then we would move to Australia in first place.


----------

